# Please help ID this plant



## MacfromNC (Nov 14, 2005)

The plant is maybe a foot tall and has the remnant of a bloom in the crotch beneath the leaves. Unfortunately I didn't notice it while it was blooming so have no idea what the flower looked like.


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

Trillium?


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Trillium. One of the most beautiful spring flowers.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Around here trilliums don't branch like that and the spent flower looks totally different. That said, whatever it is doesn't grow where I live so can't offer up anything helpful. It should be easy to google that one.


----------



## arachyd (Feb 1, 2009)

It looks like one of the Jack-in-the-pulpit species. You'll know better which type and if it's useful when it blooms again. A trillium would have had 2 blooms - the flowers would be 1 each in the middle of the leaf groups.


----------



## 012345 (6 mo ago)

That is a Jack-in-the-pulpit. The flower was the shriveled thing in the middle where it splits. The bulb can be sliced, dried and crushed to be a chocolate substitute. They do look similar to Trilliums as I slammed on the brakes on my Gator just a few days ago thinking one was a Trillium. I have these all over the place but I have very few Trilliums.


----------

